# Mud motor opinions



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I am thinking about getting a mud motor for my 14' meyer. I currently have a 15hp outboard on it now, in open water its fine but you know what happens when I hit the weeds. I have found that most of the time I tend to stick to the skinny water for hunting season but I also use the boat for fishing.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I had a 9 hp Go Devil (long tail) on my 14 foot flat bottom and was amazed at where I could go with it. The only thing that really slowed me down and made me think I might get stuck was some heavy lilly pad growth. I didn't get stuck but it was tough getting through that stuff.

I decided I needed a bit more power and stepped up to a 23 hp Mud Buddy Mini Hyper. This motor gets me through some pretty thick stuff.

After owning both styles I will offer my opinion. If I had to do it over again, I would just buy another long tail. In my opinion, the benefits of the hyper drive style motors over the long tail style do not justify the extra cost.

Either motor is miles ahead of an outboard when hunting in weedy areas.

The long tiller handle associated with mud motors can be cumbersome when fishing out of a 14 foot boat.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Shep (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 9 HP (Honda) Mudbuddy on a 1436 Jon boat. Works great. I have the long tail and it doesn't turn real sharp, but I like it. I use it in weeds and shallow water all the time. I haven't been stuck yet, and it goes through corn too.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Used to have a 1648 with a 25 horse outboard and hated it. Ran good in clear water but you find yourself pushing the boat more than running it in weedy/skinny water. Would recommend a mud motor to anyone. Also would go with the longtail, they seem to get through mud and skinny water better than the hyperdrive.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

I have a 18hp Vangaurd mini hyperdrive mudbuddy on a 15ft flatbottom, and have no problem running through skinny water or muck. I have a boat blind on it 2guys,gear,and decoys and it runs fine. 
Imo the longtails are a little harder to make quick turns. 

As for using it for fisning you should have no problems. 

What ever you choose it`s better than an outboard for these conditions 

Duckman


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'd keep your 15hp around for fishing. unless you really like not having reverse and taking forever to get somewhere.


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

IMO, go with a bigger mud motor then you think you need. I wish i had a 27 horse on my 1648 instead of a 23, maybe a 35 horse. With 2 people a dog and gear will cut your speed in half so go bigger on your motor


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Longtails are slower and beat you up while running it. They can dig down a little better to give you more thrust in the real thick stuff.

Short tails are faster, easier on you (more like a conventional motor). They get thru weeds and mud just fine. More expensive though. 

Good luck.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone, this will be an easy decision, however as much as I would like to keep the outboard, my beloved other half would use my "stuff" as fish bait.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

turnquij said:


> Thanks everyone, this will be an easy decision, however as much as I would like to keep the outboard, my beloved other half would use my "stuff" as fish bait.


 
Haha, in the same boat as you.


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

Have a 13hp Honda homemade longtail beavertail clone. Will push a 14' boat in the marsh loaded w/gear 10mph or so.:coolgleam


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

i have had good luck with my mud buddy hd sport 23. Its my first mud motor so cant really compare to a long tail. You can still get stuck in them.There has only been a handful of times that i have been stuck due to sand bars. they dont work in really shallow water and hard sand very good. Its amazing the mud and weed they will go through.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

So, does anyone know where I can get a good deal on a longtail say 13-18hp?


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Try searchallcraigs.com , wish I would have known about it when I was looking for mine. Good luck


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Imo the longtails are a little harder to make quick turns.


Sharp turns are only done with a longtail when they go into what is called "A death spin" which I've had mine in twice, I don't ever want to go through that again either, but I probably will eventually. 
(Wear the kill switch teather always! I learned that the hard way)

I have never gotten my long tail stuck, unless I ran upon dry ground. They are a handfull to drive, but you can go anywhere there is water 4" deep. Sand, muck, thick vegatation, lilly pads, it doesn't matter, rip right through. You can honestly dig a hole to get out of places you would get stuck in. Dig a hole turn up the wick and away you go. You may have to do this a few times to get you out, but you are not stuck. On my 1448 I've got a 25 Kohler GD longtail. Not much for speed, but when the outboard guys trim out and then start walking/pushing their boat, I quickly catch up and pass them. 

The no reverse is a PITA, but just carry a push pole with you. 

You will not believe what they'll go through! 

Smoke


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Everyone,

The information that has been supplied is great, I'm not worried about having reverse, i do have an electric trolling on my boat has well. So I have been looking at used longtails and what would be a fair price for one. Just lloking for a general idea.

Thanks again Guys
Jim


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I bought mine 2 years ago. It's a 1996 or 97 GD, it cost me $2000.00. There may be better deals out there, but this was the best deal I found for the size I was looking for. An older guy owned it, and took great care of it. He had a 29 kaw,water cooled hyper drive for sale too. Heck he may still have it sitting around for all I know. 

BTW, I haven't had one issue with it running great either. It's basicly a lawn mower engine, mounted to a frame. Cold weather starts, not an issue, change the oil once a year, run good gas through it and you shouldn't have any trouble. A cinch to work on too. Mine has an electric fuel pump, so when or if the battery ever goes dead, I'm up a creek. But I run an extra heavy duty deep cycle marine battery, with 780 cc amps. LOL Even when half dead it will turn that little 25 over. If I run into any I'll pm you with the info. Try Dons marine in Sebawaing, thay might have what you're looking for. Craigs list, mudmotortalk.com, etc. Good luck.
smoke


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Purchase the largest one you can afford. If you are worried about the weight, just add some Pods to the rear. Simple enough to make and put on. 

Like Smoke, I really think the no Reverse is a PITA. Especially when picking up decoys in open water. Takes you twice as long if you run singles. Another good idea is to buy one of thos eextending decoy poles that go out 20 feet. It will make the no reverse feature easier to swallow. 

Also, like Smoke said, you better have clearance between you and and grab bar when standing up running. That death spin is no fun at all. You are going to get wet if it happens. Those things have torque up the wazoo and you will find yourself out gunned at some point. Wear the tether switch, period. 

The fun part is seeing if you can get it stuck. Not many places you can ! Liek soemone said, dry ground or a sand bar will ! They chew through the sand easy enough if you have power, but those rocks will kick the props ****. Also, sand will wear out a prop in a season. best get a spare and keep it in a box in the boat along with the right tool. 

Have fun with it ! All those places you always wanted to hunt but couldn't get to, even walking because of the no bottom are no longer an issue, have at it !


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I found a 1988 beavertail with a 18hp honda on it, what sort of things should I look for during an inspection.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

turnquij said:


> I found a 1988 beavertail with a 18hp honda on it, what sort of things should I look for during an inspection.


you mean 98'? thats early in the mud motor game.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Make sure it runs good first. Check the bearings or bushings and seals in the front and rear of the shaft assembly. Check the oil, give it an overall look over. Ask him how many hours are on the motor. this won't be to hard, if he's got a tach/timer on the motor. Also check the U joint and check the prop for wear, not sure what prop it comes with, but I think? it a 9x3 or 9x6?? either way the prop across the blades should be 9" or so. If it's below 8" it will need to be replaced soon. You may also want to check for broken welds on the frame, again nothing serious but you will have to have it repaired it or do it yourself. None of these things are huge issues, but if they will need to be replaced/repaired, the price you offer should reflect them. 

Good motor though, you should be happy with it. It is a bit smaller than I would go with, but it will push you through about anything.
Smoke


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Bigger would be better (not trying to sound like a woman) anyway, I was thinking about the weight. My boat being an older meyer row boat type (i did strengthen the transom) i'm not quite sure how much motor it would handle as far as weight.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Another thing that I think hasn't been mentioned yet that instantly came to mind...

Are you trying to put a mud motor on a v-hull Meyers? 

I've seen an awful lot of mixed reviews involving that venture....


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Not to get off subject, but I was out 4 miles into lake Erie this past sunday perch fishing in 22 ft of water, and here comes a guy with a 16 footer mod v with a hyperdrive to fish by us. He has bigger cohonas than I.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

It has more of a flat bottom than a V


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

nosleeptillbrooklyn said:


> Not to get off subject, but I was out 4 miles into lake Erie this past sunday perch fishing in 22 ft of water, and here comes a guy with a 16 footer mod v with a hyperdrive to fish by us. He has bigger cohonas than I.


:SHOCKED: Holy crap !!! :yikes:


----------



## Shep (Jan 22, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> If you are worried about the weight, *just add some Pods to the rear*. Simple enough to make and put on.


Do you know if anyone sells those pods? I have no idea how to make one, and I don't have any metal working tools. I am willing to buy some though.

Thanks.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

If you are refering to the pods for the transom of a boat, beavertail makes three different sizes S,M,L that can either welded on or bolted on. They have specific instructions for both on their website.


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

It sounds like your sold on a long tail. But, if not, I have a 23 HD Mini Muddy Buddy (short shaft hyper) and I would NEVER buy anything else, other than another one. I'm totally sold on it. It runs just like an outboard when I crappie fish all spring with it. I've had it in 3 foot waves - as long as you lower it down, it never comes out of the water, etc. It goes through ANYTHING once you learn how to drive it. On a Lowe 1448 Mod V it runs 23 MPH GPS. Ya - they're expensive, but I would never even consider anything else unless you are getting into the worst thick stuff around. I can't really even imagine a place where a HD can't go after watching video clips on Mud Buddy's website, though.

good luck. people that say mud motors are not good have never owned a mud motor...


----------

